# DW610 / 612 collet dimnsions



## martik777 (Jan 17, 2010)

I need to make a collet for a DW610 I was given but I do not have an original collet .

I'd appreciate if someone would measure theirs. I need the length of the tapered section (L1), length of the untapered (L2) section and diameter at the narrowest (D1) and widest (D2) sections.

Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

COLLET,DEWALT DW 610 ROUTER,TYPE 1 COLLET, 3/8" I,D | eBay
Collet 1/2" [150061-00] for DeWALT Power Tool | eReplacement Parts
COLLET,1/4 [150062-00] for DeWALT Power Tool | eReplacement Parts
DeWALT DW610 1-1/2 HP Router Parts (Type 1) Parts

I was headed out to my shop. I'll measure mine before I come back in and post it for you but as you can see they are still available. Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Measured with a Starrett digital caliper in inches: 
Total length= .707
Length of cylindrical section= .2 -as best I could tell. This area was slightly rounded so there was no well defined transition from cylinder to cone.
Major diameter= .738
Minor diameter= .56

Degree of slope of the conical section measured with a dial protractor was 10*. You could do the trig on the above measures and see if slope compared to length between major and minor diameters agrees and possibly make adjustments accordingly. Based on the tools I had at my disposal and what I think I was able to measure accurately, I have more confidence in the 10* slope than I do the length of the cylindrical section.


----------



## martik777 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks so much.

Just to clarify, L1+l2 = .707? 

L2 = .200

Using .507 for the length of the tapered section I get 19.91degrees included angle so 1/2 of that is close enough to your 10

.7388 results in exactly 10 degrees


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, L1 + L2 = .707 and L2 = .2

My value for total length should be very accurate, at least within .001". There was no interpolation required to get that value but I had to make a "best guess" for the length of the shoulder portion. I would go with values that give the 10* slope. When I set my dial protractor to that value and held the collet against the arms it appeared to fit perfectly.

If you make one let us know how it works. I'm interested for sure. Just as a note, the factory collets have many slots in them. I was going to count and forgot but I would say it's 6. They work very well as I've never had either of them slip. I've had this router for years and it is the oldest of my collection and might outlive all the newer ones. With no VS or soft start there isn't much that can go wrong with it. I was told when I bought it that it was a 30 year old design that had been well proven to work but I think the lack of features was why it was being discontinued at the time.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

What size collect are you trying to make? You can get the 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 from ereplacments. If you want to use 1/8" bits you could use a sleeve.


----------



## martik777 (Jan 17, 2010)

Finally got around to making one, They work well.

If anyone needs one in any size email me at [email protected]


----------



## martik777 (Jan 17, 2010)

Finally got around to it. They work well.

If anyone needs one in any size my email is [email protected]


----------

